

 How the SF tech industry can redeem itself  - pstuart
http://www.sfexaminer.com/sanfrancisco/haight-center-for-homeless-youth-explores-options-as-closure-looms/Content?oid=2651571

======
maryhowe19
Thank you so much! As the Founder and Executive Director of HYA and also as
someone who spent time homeless in San Francisco as a teenager, I have faith
that we can come together as a community and actually make a difference.

------
pstuart
This is for the Homeless Youth Alliance in the Haight.

They provide a valuable service and could use some help. What better way to
help abate the negative backlash then by giving back to the city?

~~~
DanaHopkins
Thank you! This is a unique program that really makes a difference. This
would,indeed, be a great way to abate that negative backlash. Lets all work
together on this one.

------
mrs_set_element
Support HYA!

